# ABV in Island Mist



## DaniJ323 (Oct 9, 2010)

So I'm about to bottle my Island Mist Pom Zinfandel, and I do the math to figure the ABV. I got a measly 6%!! and I added sugar to the primary to boost the alcohol! How is this possible? 

Here is what i did and the math...
I added 2 lbs of sugar dissolved in water to the must/juice and added it to the primary fermenter. The SG was 1.060. After fermentation it was 1.006, after F-Pack was added and clearing was complete it was 1.016. 
1060-1016=44 /7.3=5.97!!!

Now what really is perplexing... The mist kits say they are about 7% or 8% ABV, but even when you do the math with their prescribed SG readings it comes out lower.

According to their instructions:
The range for beginning SG is 1.048 - 1.052
The range for final SG is 1.010 - 1.018
So at best......1052-1010=42/7.36= 5.70%!!!

Is my math off? I'd hate to think I wasted all that money and time making Juice ;o(


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2010)

You actually have a little over 7%. You cant include what youb=ve done after stabilizing since that alc has already been made unless it fermented more although you did dilute a little but that amount is probably immeasurable. Adding 2 cups didnt really bring the starting sg up that much unless you didnt get an accurate reading due to maybe not dissolving it properly with boiled water or just not stirring the must well and the sugar levels were seperated in the primary bucket.


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Wade... That makes me feel a bit better ;o)

My thinking was (and my thinking is usually wrong) that you should use the final SG after the F-Pack since it is 'Alcohol By Volume'. The F-pack adds volume and dilutes the alcohol content, but thanks for clarifying. 

So how much sugar do you recommend adding to the Mist Kits to get at least a 10% ABV (preferably higher ;o) ?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

DaniJ I usually add enough to take it up to 1.08-1.085. You have to be careful though as some of those kits do better without the addition of much sugar. The higher alcohol will take away from some of the lighter fruits and you get what tastes like rocket fuel.

There is a good wine calc for determing the amount of sugar you need to achieve the abv you want, but I can't find the address right now. Maybe someone else will post it before I find it.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2010)

I almostr always add 3 lbs of sugar unless ive made that kit before and find it more balanced to begin with like a Peach Chardonnay as that one wouldnt do good with 3 lbs of sugar as its almost perfect te way it is and would loose too much flavor. If making another 1 of these ask here before doing so cause there are lots of us who make these and tweak them.


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks guys,

Ya, I said 2 cups but meant 2 lbs ;o)
That is what the guy at the brew shop recommended, but I see now that it could definitely have used more.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2010)

With 2 lbs I dont think you got it dissolved properly or mixed the wine enough as the sg would have been higher or even possibly you added too much water. The sg would have been higher for sure so in my mind you have a better outcome. I think unless you added too much water that you would have had a starting sg right around 1.072.


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ah.... too much water, thats it I'm sure. 

Sorry for the twenty questions, but now I have to ask...how much water should you use to dissolve 2 or 3 lbs of sugar?
I'm thinking I used at least 4 cups.

I know that I know I dissolved it completely.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

DaniJ in the future to make a simple syrup use 1 cup of water to two cups of sugar. I heat the water up to or near boiling then slowly stir the sugar in. I then turn off the heat and continue to stir until the water is clear. Let it cool before adding to your juice.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2010)

I use about 2 cups tops. What you used isnt bad though but must ask the next question as this is most likely the answer. What did you use to stir this into the wine and get everything else stirred in the wine cause if you said a spoon I can almost guaranty this is why. If you plan on making more wine get yourself a drill mounted Mix Stir. You will need this tool to properly degas your wine as using the spoon method will not work in my opinion unless you let this wine age almost a year at 75* as that in itself will let much excess C02 out of the wine but still not enough and youll taste and feel that trapped C02 in your wine if you bottle it like that. Here is a link to see the tool Im talking about and it will help you so much on your wine making journey, trust me here! Dont buy the plastic Whip degasser, it will break quickly! 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=15262


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep Wade, that is what I use.... I bought it at the brew shop with my first kit. I have a strong dislike for manual labor, and knew it required some vigorous stirring so I bought one on the get go.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know if this will help or not but this is what I have done:

WE Green Apple Reisling Islnd Mist: 1/2 the F-pack up front in primary with 4 cups sugar mixture to bring SG to around 1.072. The remainder of the F-pack per instructions. This has resulted in an ABV around 10% with a wine that is NOT to sweet when finished. I just started my second batch of Green Apple (today) at the request of a dear friend based on the first one I did for my daughters wedding.

The Peach Apricot Chardonney I did nothing with the kit instructions and it was still a hit although the ABV was around 5% as with most of the Island Mist kits.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool. I love mine and incase you dont know if the paddles ever break you can replace them for about $2 instead of buying a new one.


----------



## wineomaker (Oct 13, 2010)

Wade
I have a real dumb question, how did you dissolve the sugar, I am trying to dissolve 3lbs in 2 cups water and it has been on medium heat for 30 minutes and its not dissolving to a clear state and I can still feel the sugar granules,


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 13, 2010)

I usually bring water to a boil then stir in the sugar and then reduce or turn off burner and stir until clear. Its best to slowly add the sugar and stir and not dump it all in at once.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 13, 2010)

I mix mine in all at once, but I've been making simple syrup and candy for years. Always works for me, you have to bring it to just at boiling usually for it to clear and get all the grainy crystals out.


----------



## Kanib (Feb 27, 2011)

Is there anything wrong with just using straight sugar to start the must, assuming you mix it very well?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

Ive done it afew times, I highly advise you to use a drill mounted mix stir to do this as youll never get it mixed in by hand and yes I did say never!!!!!


----------

